# How do I lightproof vents?



## llamaman (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm nearly ready to start my first indoor grow.  Got a nice wood cabinet at K-Mart, painted the inside white, have lights and fans on the way...
My question is this... how do I install my intake and vent fans so that light doesn't comein the cab?  Is a 90 degree elbow vent enough to block out the light during flowering?  What if I just use a passive intake, how do I keep light from entering, yet have enough air flowing in?
Thanks for any advice.
the Llama


----------



## bobbak67 (Jan 16, 2007)

Make something that has a radius, like a cover that starts from the upper edge and makes like a quarter circle down, that should to the trick.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 17, 2007)

llamaman said:
			
		

> I'm nearly ready to start my first indoor grow. Got a nice wood cabinet at K-Mart, painted the inside white, have lights and fans on the way...
> My question is this... how do I install my intake and vent fans so that light doesn't comein the cab? Is a 90 degree elbow vent enough to block out the light during flowering? What if I just use a passive intake, how do I keep light from entering, yet have enough air flowing in?
> Thanks for any advice.
> the Llama


*What ya need is some Aluminum dryer duct hose and some Flanges. You can pick both up at any hardware store. *


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2007)

....the 90* elbow will eliminate light. ..paint the inside black if you recieve any reflection through the elbow


----------



## llamaman (Jan 29, 2007)

Heading to the hardware store tomorrow, so I want to be sure I understand this and get the right stuff.  It's nearly 50 miles to the closest hardware store!  

I'm going to get some dryer hose to use for venting my lights to my fans.  But I'm still not clear on the intake being light proof.

Hick- you say a 90 degree vent should be enough to prevent light from getting in.  Should I get say a 3" 90 degree piece of pvc pipe (an elbow), cut a 3" hole and attach it to the back of my cab?  Face the opening down?  Is that enough or should I extend the elbow down a few inches also?  Just the elbow just doesn't "seem" light proof to me, but hey, I am a total newb at this. 

My cab is roughly 2' x 3' x 6' tall.  Should I have 1, 2, or 3 intake holes?
I have a couple 265 fans that I could use to **** the warm air out and to cool my lights.  Do you think a passive intake with the fan blowing out would do ok?  

Thanks for all the great info in this forum and any advice.
The Llama


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2007)

Use the elbow AND the duct hose. It's like this, the more twists and turns you have in your exhaust/intake the less chance there is of light leaking through.


----------

